# Verläufe mit AI nachbauen



## pricks (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hat vielleicht von euch jemand eine Idee wie ich angehängtes Bitmap am schnellsten und besten in Illustrator nachbauen kann?
Das Verlaufsgitter habe ich ausprobiert und nach einem ganzen Nachmittag gebe ich jetzt auf. Die Übergänge werden einfach zu hart.

Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze in Photoshop zu realisieren?
Ich benötige das Ding als EPS und rundrum ist noch ein bissl Schrift.

Wäre super wenn jemand weiter weiß!

Gruß Pricks


----------



## Rofi (11. Mai 2007)

Hi pricks,


pricks hat gesagt.:


> ...Die Übergänge werden einfach zu hart....



Habe aus der Bitmap in Illustrator das angehängte Bild mit dem Verlaufsgitter erzeugt. Das geht einigermaßen gut. Weiß nur nicht ob das Deiner Vorstellung in etwa entspricht? Am Schatten müsste noch gefeilt werden.

In Photoshop könntest Du einige Farbkleckse auf eine andere Ebene in etwa auf die Stellen geben, die dieser Farbe auf der Bitmap entsprechen und dann mit dem Wischfinger verteilen. Das müsste klappen.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## Beppone (12. Mai 2007)

Hoi.
Warum brauchst du das Teil ausgerechnet als eps? Was soll daraus entstehen?
Geht es dir um die Skalierbarkeit, um Vektoren, um einen transparenten Hintergrund, um eine Vorgabe einer Druckerei oder Werbetechnikfirma?

Vielleicht gibt es nur einen Weg oder unzählig viele, wenn das geklärt ist.


Grüße


----------

